# Bailey's eye



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Went for what seems like my 1000th follow up on Bailey's eye today from her surgery and she got a great report! Although she still has no vision in that eye the corneal scarring has improved and her pressure is fine. The other eye that has the same problem with the lens is still doing fine and hasn't deteriorated at all. Sooo, they don't want to see us back in there for 6 months! And the eye drops have gone from 12 a day to 4! I feel like I've been freed from my bondage. Hopefully things will just keep on keeping on like this and they said in Dec when I come back they'll probably just have her on 2 drops for the rest of her life. That I can manage with no problem. I am a seriously happy camper!! 
:clap2: :whoo:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That's great news!! How is she doing as far as getting around the house? Still walking into grill forks or is she getting better at that?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> That's great news!! How is she doing as far as getting around the house? Still walking into grill forks or is she getting better at that?


You know I think she is navigating a little better. One thing I've noticed is that anything not face level or above she doesn't seem to see until it's too late. She trips over Madison all the time because Mad doesn't know to get out of the way. And she is very cautious about the steps outside. We live in a ranch style house thankfully so there's only a couple out the back door but she has learned to take it slower. If she can adjust and not get depressed about it that'll be great. She has seemed happier in the last couple of weeks and that is more important to me than anything. 
Sounds like a good reason to have a glass of wine. Wine to celebrate, wine to drown sorrows, wine to compliment meals.... Do I have a drinking problem??


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Donna that is wonderful news! You both have been through so much and I know it is just a huge relief to be able to not deal with all those drops. I cannot imagine having to put ANY eye drops in every day let alone as many as you did.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Donna Little said:


> Sounds like a good reason to have a glass of wine. Wine to celebrate, wine to drown sorrows, wine to compliment meals.... Do I have a drinking problem??


It doesn't sound like a problem to me.... it sounds like you've become successful at it :becky:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That's great news! But wow you were doing 14 drops a day before, I cant even imagine! Is Bailey good with drops now that shes had so many, or is it a pain in the butt to administer them?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Kat said:


> That's great news! But wow you were doing 14 drops a day before, I cant even imagine! Is Bailey good with drops now that shes had so many, or is it a pain in the butt to administer them?


She is a perfect little patient. She'll come right to me and stand there while I do the drop. If she fought me I'd probably have already lost my mind....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm so glad you and bailey have good news....this is a good thing.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is wonderful news.
Good for you and Bailey!

How is your sister doing?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> That is wonderful news.
> Good for you and Bailey!
> 
> How is your sister doing?


She's moving today and is hanging in there. She told me for the first time yesterday that she was nervous about being on her own. She tends to hold a lot inside. I'm very close to her so plan to help her as much as possible through all of this. I think in the long run she'll be happier but she just needs to get past the first few months. Thanks for asking!


----------

